# GRID Kann die Steuerung nicht ändern



## Succer (29. Januar 2009)

*GRID Kann die Steuerung nicht ändern*

Moin, hab mir GRID neu zugelegt, macht soweit auch spaß, jedoch kann ich die Steuerung nicht ändern (Spiele mit Logitech Rumblepad 2)

Wenn ich in den Optionen "Steuerung" wähle, kann ich zwischen der Tastenbelegung für das Pad und für die Tastatur wechseln, aber die einzelnen Tasten kann ich nicht frei belegen!

Mach ich was falsch? oder kann man da nichts einstellen?


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: GRID Kann die Steuerung nicht ändern*

Mit irgendeiner Taste kam man da in die erweiterten Optionen, ich glaube es war Shift.


----------



## Succer (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: GRID Kann die Steuerung nicht ändern*

Nein, es wird nichts angezeigt, und es  funktioniert auch nicht, kein [shift], kein [strg] nichts...


----------



## Kreon (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: GRID Kann die Steuerung nicht ändern*

hatte da auch meine probleme mit.
wenn du dich für Tastatur oder Gamepad entschieden hast, kannst du nochmal mit enter, strg, oder was weiß ich eine ebene tiefer ins menü und dort  die Tasten frei belegen. 

Es muss funktionieren


----------



## Succer (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: GRID Kann die Steuerung nicht ändern*



			
				Kreon am 29.01.2009 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> hatte da auch meine probleme mit.
> wenn du dich für Tastatur oder Gamepad entschieden hast, kannst du nochmal mit enter, strg, oder was weiß ich eine ebene tiefer ins menü und dort  die Tasten frei belegen.
> 
> Es muss funktionieren


 passiert nix, welche Taste ich auch drücke....


----------



## fiumpf (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: GRID Kann die Steuerung nicht ändern*



			
				Succer am 29.01.2009 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> passiert nix, welche Taste ich auch drücke....


Schau mal ob dein Pad unter Systemsteuerung  -> Gamecontroller korrekt erkannt wird.


----------



## Succer (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: GRID Kann die Steuerung nicht ändern*

jap, wird es!


----------



## fiumpf (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: GRID Kann die Steuerung nicht ändern*

Wenn du den Bildschirm hast wo alle Tasten zu sehen sind, du aber nichts einstellen kannst, drücke "Strg", dann geht es. Steht btw auch links unten im Bild.

Optionen -> Fahroptionen -> Steuerung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succer (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: GRID Kann die Steuerung nicht ändern*

aaaaah :wall: hab immer bei einst.1 versucht... naja, jetzt tuts 

danke


----------

